# Detectar corte de suministro eléctrico



## fco1306 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola,buenas noches.
Necesito saber cuando se produce un corte de suministro en la red eléctrica.
He pensado utilizar un pic.
La alimentación la sacaré de una batería recargable de 12 voltios,bajando el voltaje claro.Cuando se produzca un fallo de suministro eléctrico que el pic active una serie de relés conectados ,por ejemplo a luces de emergencia alimentadas desde la batería.
El circuito de salida del pic lo tengo bastante claro.Me falta saber cómo puedo detectar el corte en la red eléctrica.He pensado en un transformador de 220 a 5v y un puente de diodos para rectificar ,como si fuera un interruptor conectado al pic.Mientras el circuito esté cerrado (hay electricidad) no pase nada.Cuando este abierto (falta electricidad) el pic activa lo que necesito.
¿Hay algún método más sencillo o que consuma menos electricidad? ¿Un optoacoplador ,un relé, no sé?
Muchas gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 26, 2009)

Más fácil no puede ser...

Un relé conectado a la red de suministro, cuyo contacto Nc este conectado a
la batera recargable con un buzzer (o lo que queras que conecte) de forma que cuando falle el suminstro desconecte el relé, haciendo que el contacto invertdo se conecte y haga sonar el buzzer:

Saludos


----------



## junior90 (Sep 26, 2009)

claro es mucho mas fácil que un pic. al irse el suministro (o que te lo corten por piedra ) el rele  solo una los contactos y enciendan tus luces! claro podrías hacer algo mas sofisticado con circuitos digitales pero no valdría la pena porque esa solución es muy sencilla.
eh incluso con la batería podrías ponerle un transformador 12VDC 120VAC y encender las mismas luces de tu casa (por si pensabas encender lamparas de DC o algo asi)
suerte.
osciloscopio aconsejame en el tema para mi tesis. el tema esta aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/proyecto-fin-carrera-24990-new/


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2009)

nopi, nipi, napo.

las cosas no son nunca tan faciles

si el rele se activa por un corte de luz y se prenden las luces de emergencia .......hasta cuando ??
¿hasta que se agote la bateria ¿?? 
sabes lo que le pasa a una bateria cuando la agotas a fondo ??

por que creen que existen las centrales de luz de emergencia ?? 

son un par de funciones mas y no de chiche.

en electronica uno dice:
quiero que cuando se corte la luz se encienda .......................
ahi empezas.
luego te pones a analizar als cosas, las posibilidades y lo que tenes que tener en cuenta y asi terminas con una plaqueta electronica que te dio trabajo.

dale con el PIC nomas , que no es solo un rele.

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 26, 2009)

Fernandob, perdona que te corrija, pero la lampara se desconecta cuando vuelve la luz.

Ahora, que si te refieres a poner un sistema que evite el descargue total de las baterias, en el caso de que no vuelva la luz, esto lo soluconamos añadiendo un timer y un apaño de compuertas, pero ya entramos en algo más complejo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2009)

exacto a eso voy :

1 -- no sabe scuando vuelve la luz ni cuanto dura la bateria asi que tenes que sensar la Vbat. y cortar cuando esta cae por debajo de un valor.

el tema es que una cosa lleva a la otra en lo que se refiere a diseños y si, terminas como decis con un apaño de compuertas o un pic.

mira como es la cosa que yo he reparado ya unas cuantas y cuantas y hay equipos mal diseñados que mira que pasa:

cuando la bateria esta agotandose y el detector corta el rele se pone como loco a oscilar .:
trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
haciendo macanas.
y eso por que es???
por que si vos le sacas a una bateria que se esta descargando la carga de golpe la Vbat. se recupera al quedar sin carga.

asi que si no le das a tu detector de corte una buena histeresis o de alguna otra forma no tenes en cuenta dicho evento tendras unas castañuelas de aquellas.

¿ y que ocurre cuando la bateria esta vieja ????
eso.........ya es otra historia.

por eso vuelvo a repetir.: las cosas no suelen ser tan sencillas si queremso que salgan bien.

es asi .


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 27, 2009)

Por supuesto un PC sería la opcón más fácil, además que para una cosa tan senclla el programa no sería muy complicado, pero tenemos dos inconvenentes:

El precio del PIC; un pic cuesta más que cualquier otro circuito integrado

Todos los voltajes del circuito deverían ser adaptado para poder ser manejados por el pic, lo que implica etapas de potencia transformadores y otras cosas.

Para gustos, colores


----------



## cripty (Sep 27, 2009)

un TC (trasformador de corriente) lo podemos hacer con solo algo de cobre y de nucleo el aire, asi podemos alimentar al led de un optoacoplador o a una red divisora de tension  ya que no es mucha carga y asi detectariamos el corte, solo tenemos que tener en cuenta que el TC actuara como una fuente de alimentacion variable en funcion a la corriente que estamos consumiendo en nuestra red, ademas de que la carga que utilizamos en nuestras casas es muy variable (conectamos y desconectamos aparatos, luces, etc).

algo muy importante si utilizan un TC nunca dejen los terminales de salida abiertos siempre cortocircuitenlos por que si no se haran daño o un buen susto por la tension que se produce en los terminales abiertos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 28, 2009)

cripty dijo:


> algo muy importante si utilizan un TC nunca dejen los terminales de salida abiertos siempre cortocircuitenlos por que si no se haran daño o un buen susto por la tension que se produce en los terminales abiertos.


 


Estas diciendo que cortocircuitemos la salida del transformador... porque?

En mi vida había esuchado algo semejante


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah!!!
Yo quería ver lo que hizo elosciloscopio. #2 de este tema...

k:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/203860/


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 28, 2009)

Lo siento, fallo mio.
Aquí lo tienen:


----------



## cripty (Sep 28, 2009)

si cortocircuitarlo; si utilizaron una pinza amperimetrica se habran dado cuenta que no hay que abrir el circuito e insertar el amperimetro, solo se abraza el conductor con la pinza y se obtiene la medida de la corriente que circula por el conductor; ese es un TC en el fondo el cable al que mediremos su corriente crea un flujo magnetico, el cual es concentrado por el nucleo de la pinza, este nucleo esta rodeado de una bobina la cual nos da la señal que depende del flujo y este de la corriente que circula; ahora todo este sistema es un trasformador el primario: el conductor, el secundario: la bobina de la pinza y el nucleo que es el mismo de la pinza. pero para captar la señal en la pinza o TC existen muchas espiras en el secundario y en el primario esta solo 1, que es el conductor asi que tenemos un trasnformador elevador y si dejamos sus bornes abiertos obtendremos un alto voltaje que puede producir un arco electrico, de poca potencia pero peligroso para nosotros, es por eso que un tc trabaja a corto circuito y esta diseñado para que por el fluya una corriente de un maximo de 5 amperios (esto por norma). por eso con un trasformador de corriente siempre se tienen las salidas cortocircuitadas no lo olviden.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 29, 2009)

Te refieres a esto?







Porque no encaja del todo en tu descripción


----------



## cripty (Sep 29, 2009)

ese es un transformador de tension, un transformador de corriente es este (fig 1),
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 y el conductor pasa por el centro asi (fig 2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en el fondo es un transformador elevador por eso es peligroso; para nuestro caso fabricariamos uno que solo nos de señal de esistencia de corriente por la linea.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 29, 2009)

Ha si ya, esta especie de transformadores toroidales que parecen una pinza amperimétrica que no se puede abrir.

El problema es que estos transformadores necesitan mucha intensidad para que salga algo en la salida, y no sabemos el consumo que va a pasar

se podría añadir una etapa amplificadora, pero daria lugar a interferencias.

es buena idea, pero necesitamos un poco mas de información por parte de fco1306 para saber si es viable.

saludos


----------



## cripty (Sep 29, 2009)

la pinsa te mide desde 0.5 amperios y usa un amplificador, y en una casa consuminos al menos 5 amperios en el peor de los casos 1 amperio, asi ademas, nos interesa saber si hay o no suministro electrico y no cuanto como para preocuparnos del ruido en nuestra señal. o por lo menos yo lo veo asi


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 29, 2009)

Exacto, pero estariamos mejor encamindados si supieramos donde va a ser instalado ese sistema


----------



## fco1306 (Oct 15, 2009)

Perdonar por haber tardado tanto en responder.Estoy muy liado con un montón de cosas.He estado buscando circuitos y creo que me convence más el tema de la pinza amperimétrica o algo parecido.Pienso que de esta manera tendré un consumo reducido y aislaré el circuito eléctrico de la casa del circuito de control.En una revista de electrónica aparece el circuito de un detector de fase que creo que me puede servir.Enciende un led cuando se acerca,sin tocar a un conductor.Lo que ya no sé es si me serviría sacar un par de cables desde le led a una entrada del pic,para hacer de interruptor.El led va a 3V y 20ma.¿Es bastante o tengo que amplificar la señal?.
A ver si puedo y pongo el circuito del que hablo.
Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## fco1306 (Oct 15, 2009)

Subo el esquema del que hablé,espero que se vea bien


----------



## germanmunozs (Ene 26, 2012)

aqui os dejo un circuito que detecta cuando se corta el suministro de 220voltios y ademas,si le sabes conectar un telefono,te llama por telefono


----------



## cripty (Ene 26, 2012)

gracias german pero al creo que si queremos usar el ciruito para un aplicacion como un UPS , seria muy lento debido a que la desconexion de la bobina de relé tienen un tiempo largo en relacion a los efectos de la falta de energia en por eejemplo una PC.  lo que se hace en los cktos de UPS es sensar el nivel de tension y no espera a que desaparesca, si no pone umbrales de actuacion.@germanmunozs


----------



## Pedro Pihuave (Nov 9, 2013)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Más fácil no puede ser...
> 
> Un relé conectado a la red de suministro, cuyo contacto Nc este conectado a
> la batera recargable con un buzzer (o lo que queras que conecte) de forma que cuando falle el suminstro desconecte el relé, haciendo que el contacto invertdo se conecte y haga sonar el buzzer:
> ...



Saludos cordiales, paso por el mismo dilema y esta solución me atrae por su sencillez. Suponiendo que yo sólo quisiera saber el momento en el que se produce el corte de energía, mi pregunta sería: Qué tanto tiempo puede soportar un relé; como por ejemplo del tipo JQC-3F-1C-12VDC, conectado o energizado? Lo pregunto porque si suponemos el caso en que nunca habrá corte de energía eléctrica, esto implica que el relé estará siempre conectado y no sé si esto lo dañe o degrade. El datasheet no me muestra nada sobre eso.


----------



## lucegiar2005 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola, interesante el tema. ¿Porque no utilizar un divisor resistivo en una tensión rectificada de 220 y filtrada con un capacitor?, en el centro del divisor aproximados 4,3V y esto a una entrada A/D del pic, así con los 240 en linea no excede de 5V, y por caida de tensión podemos establecer el punto en que se disparen las luces. El sensado de la batería puede ser de igual modo, A/D, estableciendo el valor de la histeresis necesaria para funcionar correctamente sin perjuicio del acumulador. Alcanza con un 12f675 si no quieren visualizar. 
Tambien se puede aprovechar el cargador de la batería interponiendo un diodo entre ambos, se alimenta el 7805 del pic desde la batería, se sensa de igual modo al anterior, y la referncia de corte de energia la da la salida del cargador que quedará sin tensión al cortarse, el diodo evita el retroceso de tensión hacia el cargador. Este ultimo tiene el problema que seguirá conduciendo con una caida importante en línea.


----------



## dcp1985 (Ene 13, 2014)

Hola, interesa el tema!, A mi me gustaría detectar la caída de tensión para mandar un SMS desde un modulo GSM con un arduino. Pero no se como hacerlo..., igual con una SAI que alimente el arduino (Para que el no se quede sin tensión) seria lo mas fácil?

Saludos!


----------



## AG-1 (Ene 13, 2014)

Este tema lo resolví utlizando un teléfono móvil en vez de un modem GSM. Al detectar la falta de tensión(la alimentaciíon  del módulo que realiza el aviso y que también carga el teléfono) el teléfono envia el SMS o realiza una llamada perdida.Como el teléfono móvil tiene su propia batería puede realizar el envio del SMS o la llamada.
Puedes consultar mi página para más aclaraciones.
Salu2.



dcp1985 dijo:


> Hola, interesa el tema!, A mi me gustaría detectar la caída de tensión para mandar un SMS desde un modulo GSM con un arduino. Pero no se como hacerlo..., igual con una SAI que alimente el arduino (Para que el no se quede sin tensión) seria lo mas fácil?
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## dcp1985 (Ene 13, 2014)

AG-1 dijo:


> Este tema lo resolví utlizando un teléfono móvil en vez de un modem GSM. Al detectar la falta de tensión(la alimentaciíon  del módulo que realiza el aviso y que también carga el teléfono) el teléfono envia el SMS o realiza una llamada perdida.Como el teléfono móvil tiene su propia batería puede realizar el envio del SMS o la llamada.
> Puedes consultar mi página para más aclaraciones.
> Salu2.




Gracias por la respuesta!

Es buena opción! Pero me gustaría hacerlo con el modulo GSM..., ya que llevo pegándome con el un tiempo y ahora que me funciona, me gustaría utilizarlo.

La idea es hacer una alarma con varios sensores, y desde el arduino enviar y recibir datos via SMS o GPRS.

Saludos!


----------

